# My rats have scabs on their back



## stuck_wit_smithy (Jul 8, 2014)

My poor little rats have scabs on their back. My brown and white one had them first and my other rat was picking at them so I separated them into different cages.
A day or two later I noticed my brown rat had sores on her back too.
My brown and white one has now lost some hair but looking better (photo taken 3days ago )and my brown one I gave a bath(wasn't easy) and now I'm waiting to see what happens.
I was reading that it could be to much protein, as my rats get cat food as treats and I didn't know my partner was also giving treats.
They have been treated for mites and I don't think that's it.
I have always taken my rats to the vets but I haven't been able this time as I work till really late in the day (I live in the country)
I have attached some photos.

Please let me know your thoughts..I'm open to suggestion 
My rats are also 3 1/2



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

How have you treated with mites? How recently?


For immediate relief, put olive oil on their skin and maybe make some veggies with olive oil. You don't have to keep them separated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

My best guess is mites, especially if it started with one and then the other got them after being separated. I treated all my rats with Revolution once after finding scabs on a few of the boys. It cleared them all up nicely.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

How long ago did you treat for mites? Was it topical? My boys ended up getting lice and I put topical on all of them, one boy had a bad reaction on his skin. It looks like the topical burnt his skin and my boys skin looks like your first pic and in the same spot I put the topical on. None of my other boys were affected. Could this be what happened to yours as well?


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

It does look like mites.


----------



## stuck_wit_smithy (Jul 8, 2014)

I took my rats to the vet 2 months ago because I noticed them scratching so the vet told me to treat them with advocate $83 but worth it. also had to treat my Brown and White rat for her cheat infection. I noticed that they both were doing great so I put them in the same cage. 
It all started with one little scab, but then everyday there was another one. I Thought my brown rat rubbles was picking at her sores which wouldn't heal. Now I have separated them my white and brown one has gotten better (no open sores) but now rubbles has them. 

I just don't know how close apart can you treat them for mits? 

I will try the olive oil as I think this will heap as their skin looks dry! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Get some revolution from petshed, petsofoz, or joespetmeds. You want the puppy/kitten formula. Each rat will need three drops so a tube of revolution will treat about five rats. 

Mite treatment only is good for a month. You'll need to find out how the mites are getting in; bedding is a common carrier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stuck_wit_smithy (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks I will try that! 
I own an organic cotton business, so my rats have cotton fabric bedding. I use wood clipping from the pet store. -maybe I need a change?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

